# 13" Macbook won't turn on



## jsquared715 (Sep 23, 2009)

My 13 inch white macbook (A1181, out of warranty) which just stopped turning on the other day. I shut it down in the morning then when i tried to turn it on again, nothing happend. no lights, sounds, screen, etc. Also the power adapter light turns green when it is plugged in but the battery won't charge. I tried using a friend's power adapter and battery, but no luck. Any idea what's wrong? Thanks in advance.


----------



## djackmac (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe the battery is causing the issue. Try removing the battery and powering it up with only the AC adapter. No luck there remove the AC power and the battery and then hold the power button down for 5 seconds (SMC reset). Then put the battery back in and the AC adapter and see if it powers on.


----------



## jsquared715 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, but i tried both steps you said but it still doesnt turn on.


----------



## djackmac (Sep 23, 2009)

Check the cap locks key after hitting the power button to see if it lights up and getting any power. Otherwise any liquid spills or been dropped? When you tried your friends battery, did his battery have a decent charge?


----------



## jsquared715 (Sep 23, 2009)

No light on the caps lock key. No liquid spills or shock damage either. The battery had at least 90% charge.


----------



## LMeinhardt (Sep 23, 2009)

I had a problem with the connection to the battery. Apple changed the connectors between the mac and the battery. Check if you can clean the connectors, or another thing press the left side of the macbook to see if the battery connects better.


----------



## djackmac (Sep 23, 2009)

LMeinhardt said:


> I had a problem with the connection to the battery. Apple changed the connectors between the mac and the battery. Check if you can clean the connectors, or another thing press the left side of the macbook to see if the battery connects better.



If it won't power by either battery or AC those both eliminate the magsafe dc-in board or the battery connector being the culprit. So I'm going to have to say its the logic board. If you don't have Applecare the cheapest for the logic board repair is going to be at least $300. Otherwise you could try pulling RAM, HD, and disconnecting whatever possible to see if anything else is causing it, but I doubt it will make a difference. You could try to get the repair covered under homeowners insurance possibly due to electric surge damage?


----------

